# Advice on South Brittany one-week itineraries wanted



## u1yss (Mar 13, 2008)

We are planning to depart La Trinite sur Mer on Sep 29, sailing an X-Yacht 46 with 7.9' draft. Shall bring her back on Oct 5. I've found three beaten tracks to consider suggested by chartering companies in this region:

La Trinite - Belle-Ile, either anchoring on the south coast at Ster Wen or going to Port Kerel - Port Haliguen - Port Navalo — anchoring at l'Ile aux Moines - l'Ile d'Arz with staying overnight on Belle-Ile at port du Palais or Sauzon — back to La Trinite

La Trinité — Belle-Ile - Les Glénan — Groix — Hoëdic - l'Ile aux Moines — Houat - La Trinité 

La Trinité — Belle-Ile ()staying there two nights) - Ile d'Yeu — Noirmoutier (two nights there) — Hoëdic - La Trinité 

Already checked GuideAtlantique.com and ordered 'Secret anchorages of Brittany' and Reeds almanac yet still would appreciate any advice and suggestion for itineraies there.
Thanks all


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*How familiar are you with Brittany?*

I have done a one week charter out of Concarneau. We visited several islands in the region -- Belle Isle, Isle de Groix, Isle de Houat, and the Golfe de Morbihan (entrance just south of Trinité. Benodet is another place to visit - you can motor up the river and see the home of Eric Tabarley with one of his Pen Duick yachts anchored in fornt.

First thing: are you aware of the tides in the region? The tidal range is about 7m, and it more or less has to dominate your planning. For example, most ports have a seuil (threshold) visible on the charts. This is an obstacle placed in the harbor mouth to prevent all the water from running out at low tide. But its existence places a constraint on the hours you can enter (or leave) the harbor. Generally you have about 2 hours around high tide to get in or out. If you miss the window and it blows up a stink, you are stuck on a mooring in the (exposed to swells) outer harbor at Le Palais on Belle Isle. We decided to spend 2 nights in Le Palais so that we could get in a little touring on scooters. With only one night we would have had to skedaddle in the morning or in the dark.

Also be aware that with these large tides you have to think before you tie up to the quai (concrete, not floating). You come in near high tide, tie up to the dock and go for lunch. When you come back your cleats are still attached to the dock and your boat is on the muddy bottom. It really happensto people, so please leave plenty of slack in your dock lines.

Don't plan to cook much on your cruise. Every port, even on the smallest islands, has one or more restaurants which serve delicious shellfish and fish and white wine.

A fun place to spend the night is at anchor in the Golfe de Morbihan ( a good safe spot for your last night -- close to Trinité). You can get a wild ride on the current if you time it right, at the entrance. We measured 2 kts boat speed and 9 kts SOG 

In spite of having to pay attention to your planning, it is a beautiful area for cruising. You should enjoy your week.


----------



## u1yss (Mar 13, 2008)

*Terra incognita*

Thank you for the reply.

I've got some tidal experience this February and April in Solent. Guess, this will help.

Did you anchor at Ille de Houat? If I got it right the only harbour there to moor is Saint Gildas which seems too shallow for our 2.4m draught.
I do want to plan two nights stay at Belle Ille - but probably we won't make it there on the first day. Our check-in time is 1400 at La Trinite, 16 Nm to Le Palais, and with opening time 1h30 before HT to 1h after HT we could really miss the gate - if HT on Sept 29 is to early. Today Sept 4 it's at 1647 and 1900. So, considering HT is about 50 min later every day on Sep 29 it'll be around 0300 and 1500 - got no almanac to check it now. What would you suggest for the first day passage in that case?


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

u1yss said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I've got some tidal experience this February and April in Solent. Guess, this will help.
> 
> ...


At I. de Houat we tied up to a _corps mort_ (huge concrete anchor in most of these ports) - expect to raft up with others. I can't remember our draft but it was a Sunfast 37, so probably 1.7m.

You might just go for a sail in the ocean and then enter the Golfe de Morbihan for your first night -- it is right next to Trinité. We grabbed a buoy for the night somewhere close to Vannes.

Another possibility -- it is about 35nm from Trinité to l'Orient. From Google Earth it looks like there are multiple marina possibilities. I don't think a river entrance like this will have a threshold at the mouth but I am not sure since I don't have a guide to ports handy.

If you have part of a day on Belle Ile, visit the lighthouse - the view is spectacular.


----------



## u1yss (Mar 13, 2008)

pegasus1457 said:


> You might just go for a sail in the ocean and then enter the Golfe de Morbihan for your first night -- it is right next to Trinité. We grabbed a buoy for the night somewhere close to Vannes.


Yes, I also came to think it more than enough for the first day to familiarize with the crew and the boat. Hopefully, we will find that buoy somewhere there


----------



## mallo (Mar 21, 2007)

A month ago we spent three weeks around this area, loads of places to go, the weather was very poor, only three days of sunshine in three weeks (very disappointing).
The islands (Les Glénan, Hoëdic & Houat) all have anchorages with varying depths, but can be exposed and if you are planning a night stop the weather must be settled (these islands don’t have much high land and so don’t offer much shelter)
Belle-Ile on the other hand has high land.
If the weather is unsettled head into the Golfe de Morbihan there are loads of moorings/anchorages, l'Ile aux Moines, Auray (Bono), l'Ile Long.
There are loads of other places, like l'Ile de Noirmoutier, Pornic, Ile d'Yeu to the south, and Etel(interesting entrance) l'Ile de Groix, Aven and Belon Rivers (famous for their oysters if you are into that!!), Concarneau, Port De La Foret, Ile Tudy, Beg Meil, Benodet, take your choice, it just depends on how far you want to go and what the weather is like? We have been sailing this area for the last 40 Years (only missing a few summers!!) and it has changed quite a bit, mainly more boats!!!!
I think you will need to decide where to go when you are there and get a forecast!! We changed our plans a couple of times!!!!


----------



## u1yss (Mar 13, 2008)

mallo said:


> There are loads of other places, like l'Ile de Noirmoutier, Pornic, Ile d'Yeu to the south, and Etel(interesting entrance) l'Ile de Groix, Aven and Belon Rivers (famous for their oysters if you are into that!!), Concarneau, Port De La Foret, Ile Tudy, Beg Meil, Benodet, take your choice


Mercy on me, it's only one week that we've got! Not enough even to find out how to pronounce all these Breton toponyms


----------



## mallo (Mar 21, 2007)

Hope you have fair winds and fun.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*well, how did it go?*

You must be back by now.

How was your charter? Any advice you want to share?


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

You don't want to go to Britanny, you want to come to Scotland. 
We've got wind and islands and whiskey and beer, and no Frenchmen.


----------

